# Hello from Tennessee!



## Sprout (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello , my name is Jason member of Unicoi lodge #681 . I have browsed and enjoy reading from this forum and finally decided to join.


----------



## streeter (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello Jason, I am Robert Streeter. Past master King 461 at Bristol Tennessee. I do not post much. But I do a lot of 'lurking' here. You can learn a lot. Best to you and yours.


----------



## Companion Joe (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello, guys. It's good to see some locals checking in.


----------



## Sprout (Feb 14, 2016)

streeter said:


> Hello Jason, I am Robert Streeter. Past master King 461 at Bristol Tennessee. I do not post much. But I do a lot of 'lurking' here. You can learn a lot. Best to you and yours.


I am also more of reader.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 14, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 16, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to both of you.


----------



## Sprout (Feb 17, 2016)

Thank you all !


----------



## flipster (Feb 17, 2016)

I enjoyed a fine Civil War reenactment on the western tip of Tennessee.  A memorable event for the fun, and brown recluse bite as we broke camp.  A miserable ride home.  Welcome here.


----------

